# Unique Melody "Beat Audio Cable" series



## rangerid

I just saw this and they have a huge variety of cables from $99 - 289 (0_o). 
   
  The cables fit UE, JH, and UM Customs, as well as TF10, IE8s, and "others (please contact us)." All the cables are extremely nice looking, just wondering if anyone has any of them?
   
http://www.custom-iem.com/cables-c-123.html?zenid=0be723f753a780b4947d2e158ddc8d90


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





rangerid said:


> I just saw this and they have a huge variety of cables from $99 - 289 (0_o).
> 
> The cables fit UE, JH, and UM Customs, as well as TF10, IE8s, and "others (please contact us)." All the cables are extremely nice looking, just wondering if anyone has any of them?
> 
> http://www.custom-iem.com/cables-c-123.html?zenid=0be723f753a780b4947d2e158ddc8d90


 

 If the "Aurora" cable is what I think it to be, it is very well received among the TF10 users in China. Wonder if the they are rebranding ZePhone cables?


----------



## darknessproz

How long before their sued by monster?


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote: 





darknessproz said:


> How long before their sued by monster?


 
   
  Considering that they're in China, I'm guessing never.
   
  Interesting cables. Slightly on the pricy side, but being able to choose between different plugs and different pin styles make them pretty flexible with whatever IEMs that you have.


----------



## Stephen Guo

Guys, just to clarify, Beat Audio is actually separate from UM lab, and just like UM lab, it's another audio gear company. 
  As a distributor, I simply distributor for both of them, although just the cables from Beat Audio, since customers complain that the black cables are too plain.


----------



## banger

Is there a link to a detailed description on the different models of cables? Pricey, to have no description on how they are made, or materials used.


----------



## Stephen Guo

Well, you can always email me if you are interested in the details. There're lots of other things to be done, and I'm not sure what to put for the details yet since a direct translation from the info that Beat Audio gave me seems pointless as they just use big adjectives. 
   
  I'm trying to get a few reviews out as well, so you guys can hear from what others think, not just my not-so-trustworthy descriptions. 

  
  Quote: 





banger said:


> Is there a link to a detailed description on the different models of cables? Pricey, to have no description on how they are made, or materials used.


----------



## azndmp

I have order ordered  "Silver sonic" - Beat Audio earphone cable with sennheiser plug.
  It`s already shipped and i can`t wait to get it.
   
  I might share some words about the cable.


----------



## azndmp

[size=medium]I just got my new cable "Silver sonic" - Beat Audio Earphone Cable from unique melody for 160$(20% off) normaly cost 199$.
  Damn the cable is solid nice quality, good looking.
  The improvement in Sound Quality is definitely there (oohh Yeah!), i was none cable believer.
  It can`t get so much better SQ then this with recable.
  Buyed them because the socket cable broke.
   
  I was going to buy Twag or Silver Dragon Cable, but they are pricey.
  Unique Melody fix the _customs_ duty, and shipping internasjonal didnt cost more then 10$ with EMS.
  Saved 100$ on this, Sweeeet
   
  Going to write about it and post some pic.​[/size]


----------



## Stephen Guo

Haha, you are sounding like advertisement. But I'm really glad that you are enjoying the cable.   =)
  
  Quote: 





azndmp said:


> [size=medium]I just got my new cable "Silver sonic" - Beat Audio Earphone Cable from unique melody for 160$(20% off) normaly cost 199$.
> Damn the cable is solid nice quality, good looking.
> The improvement in Sound Quality is definitely there (oohh Yeah!), i was none cable believer.
> It can`t get so much better SQ then this with recable.
> ...


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Quote:


azndmp said:


> [size=medium]The improvement in Sound Quality is definitely there (oohh Yeah!), i was none cable believer.
> It can`t get so much better SQ then this with recable.
> Buyed them because the socket cable broke.
> ​[/size]


 
  Man I wish I could say oohh Yeah! after swapping cables out hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess my ears aren't as great


----------



## azndmp

hehehe.Maybe i push abit to much.
  Yeah sounds like a advertisement.


----------



## smokyflames

i am interested in the acme cable for my ie8 as my cable frayed and cant play music on the right earpiece anymore  any ideas on this one guys? heres the link http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Upgrade-cable-Acme-UE-Sennheiser-IE8-SE535-425-/220783843876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3367be1a24#ht_1221wt_1127
  thanks


----------



## Theolliellama

those look very nice


----------



## Andybi78

How do I buy supreme sanity for u ique melody?


----------



## Stephen Guo

www.custom-iem.com
  Quote: 





andybi78 said:


> How do I buy supreme sanity for u ique melody?


----------



## BANEparkour

Has anyone had any experience with these cables. I'm keeping an eye on the site as there are none of the premium range in stock, however I'd be curious to know if anyone has had any experiences?
   
  BANE


----------



## AnakChan

http://www.head-fi.org/t/551080/beat-audio-supreme-rhyme-earphone-cable-review
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/556123/review-and-impressions-thread-beat-audio-cronus-and-supreme-rose-cables-for-custom-iems
  
  And there's a more recent review of another Beat Audio cable by an Aussie bloke but i can't seem to find it.


----------



## Calvincew

Anyone know where I can get Beat audio cables done in Singapore? thx


----------



## AnakChan

Hi all,
   
  Sorry for bringing up an old thread. In the past 2 weeks I've managed to order a Beat Audio Cronus SR-71B balanced from Stephen Guo, of Custom IEM (here as @UniqueMelody). I can't believe he actually managed to get it done in less than 1 week (whereas, another vendor, no names mentioned, took 6 weeks and still nothing with paypal paid/top up/refund).
   
  Now for the reason for dredging up the old thread - my review is quite brief and didn't really warrant a thread of it's own.
   
  I've used the BA Cronus balanced on my UM Merlins - where historically, I had been using my Beat Audio iPhone cable, and UM's $50 cable included (no, the promo AmpCity Fortis -STILL- hasn't arrived yet!!!!). From memory before I damaged my Beat Audio iPhone cable, it was a minor improvement over the UM $50 cable. One would have to listen intensely to hear the extra detail & transparency of the Beat Audio iPhone cable.
   
  Upon breaking the BA iPhone cable, Stephen mentioned that Beat Audio doesn't really have a replacement warranty concept - instead offer discount for another Beat Audio cable - an option I chose to exercise. As such the Cronus balanced.
   
  The Cronus+balancing via the SR-71B combined reveals a larger soundstage and more transparent presentation across the frequencies. It's hard to tell if it's the Cronus cable or if it's the balancing ('cos I'm sure the balancing has quite a big part to play). But the overall package experience is highly positive as it's pushing the UM Merlins to newer, unforseen, capabilities. The UM $50 cable now sound rather congested/cramped and I feel like I'm listening to my tracks in a small room, whereas the balanced Cronus definitely gives the UM Merlins more space. In addition to the larger soundstage and transparent presentation it assists in separating the instruments better too, and with more detail. So the timbre seemed to have improved too.
   
  I'd recommend giving the Cronus balanced a shot if you have a balanced amp.


----------



## Mimouille

Hello guys, I think this thread needs to be revived for several reasons:
  

Beat Audio now has a dedicated website: http://www.beataudiocables.com/ 
They are recommended by Average Joe:http: //theheadphonelist.com/new-beat-audio-webpage-aftermarket-cables-dont-just-look-good/
I have had quite a few and in my humble opinion, they have the best build quality among cable makers, and Stephen Guo (http://www.head-fi.org/u/164484/stephen-guo) offers among the best customer service (whether for Unique Melody or Beat Audio as they are sister companies)
  
 Here are some pics.
  
 My former Beat Odio Cronus (http://www.beataudiocables.com/cables/cronus.html):
  

  
 My Beat Audio Oslo II (http://www.beataudiocables.com/cables/oslo-ii.html):
  

  

  

  

  
  
 And my latest, my ATH-ES10 recabled with Beat Audio Signal (http://www.beataudiocables.com/cables/signal.html) with black sheath
  

  

  

  

  
 Man I have to say the service is exceptional, the build is awesome, they sound great, but more importantly, the ergonomics on this cable are just PERFECT. As you can see all the details are perfect, and it makes other cable brands seem very DIY.
  
 I cannot recommend this brand enough, and I have no affiliation.
  
 PS: do not ask me for details on sound, I do not believe in cables making a huge difference.


----------



## AnakChan

My contribution to the Beat Audio Prima Donna cable in my sig. I've actually been using these as my default cables in my FitEar MH335DW-SR. At least for me, it's rare to come across a premium cable that doesn't need any babying yet doesn't compromise any SQ. It also give the treble air to the MH335DW-SR.


----------



## tagosaku

I recently got an used Beat Titan (current Supernova according to the seller) from a fellow head-fier.
  
 For me, with Shure846/530/UE900, it sounds similar with HL Liz (can't remember which number), but is far less microphonic.


----------



## Mimouille

I have a Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-wire coming in...flst braid. Should be good.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> I have a Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-wire coming in...flst braid. Should be good.


 
  
 I saw one in the e-earphone show 2 weeks back. It looks good.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> I saw one in the e-earphone show 2 weeks back. It looks good.


We will see  just some Christmas fever madness.


----------



## Mimouille

Awesomeness.


----------



## Jazzi

mimouille said:


> Awesomeness.


 
 What? Where?  How much?  That's a great looking cable.  Wow!


----------



## Mimouille

jazzi said:


> What? Where?  How much?  That's a great looking cable.  Wow!


 This one is the Beat Audio Prima Donna, the high end cable of Beat Audio. I have the 8 braid version which is more expensive than the price on the website. To me these cables have the best build or among the best build there is. And the Prima Donna, on top of allowing for great sound, is incredibly flexible.

http://www.beataudiocables.com/cables/prima-donna.html


----------



## Jazzi

mimouille said:


> This one is the Beat Audio Prima Donna, the high end cable of Beat Audio. I have the 8 braid version which is more expensive than the price on the website. To me these cables have the best build or among the best build there is. And the Prima Donna, on top of allowing for great sound, is incredibly flexible.
> 
> http://www.beataudiocables.com/cables/prima-donna.html


 

 Thanks, Mimouille.  I'm guessing it sounds fantastic on the LPG. I'll have to think about it for awhile, considering the price.


----------

